# Here we go again



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

:w ok just got done with one and The boys booked it again..1st EVER Deck Brunch Herf March 11th Sat ( I'm not sure about this thing) will be so far...

1. Coffee ( lots and lots )

2. Danish I have no clue what kind

3. A sandwhich bar (make your own deal) 
a) Turkey For those that DON'T Eat meat) 
b) some kinda of meat maybe ham, Salami any thoughts?
c) Tomatoes, onions, lettuce, Pickles, Mayo, Mustard...

any special request for the fix'ins? 


Then we have to see what happens and how late we go 

Usual "Yes Dear" rules apply ( we trashed these on the 17th ) except the Hitting the bowl good job on that )

3 "Yes Dear" rules

1. NO F BOMBS!!!

2. No cigars in the House

3. Hit the damn Bowl!!



larry wants to start early as he has to walk the dogs, lets say no sooner than a 9 am kick off? (hey he wanted to start at 7:30:sl )

ok so far (always 1st on the list) 

1.Gordon is in...(yes I got the Long Necks)

who else 

Rob


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

If this is anywhere within 2-3 hours of Tallahassee, Fl. Count me in.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> a) Turkey For those that DON'T Eat meat)


Uh... isn't Turkey 'bird meat'?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> :w ok just got done with one and The boys booked it again..1st EVER Deck Brunch Herf March 11th Sat ( I'm not sure about this thing) will be so far...
> 
> 1. Coffee ( lots and lots )
> 
> ...


man rob im going to a SD herf that day I think you plan these herfs so I cant make it .... have fun


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Uh... isn't Turkey 'bird meat'?


as Mo would say I ment "RedMeat" :tg

Gabe you keep saying No " I respect you more each day


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Rob, I'll try to make this one. Sounds like it will be a great time.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Hi Rob:

Nice of you to hold a birthday herf for me! 

Unfortunately I will be in Portland Oregon hanging with my other Pisces birthday celebrants on the 11th.

I'll be thinking of you guys, Enjoy!!


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rob, I'm in if you'll have me. :z


----------

